# [MotD- Round 2] LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring vs LotR: The Return of the King



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

vs






The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

Way to listen to the people complaing about LOTR so you decide to pit both against one another.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Vault said:


> Way to listen to the people complaing about LOTR so you decide to pit both against one another.



The matches were randomised.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 30, 2009)

i vote for TFOTR


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> The matches were randomised.




My feeling is that Fellowship is a weaker contender to win this tournament.  So I will vote for it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

Not voting for either one, I don't give a crap which one wins.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

Chee you must because one might be pitted against TDK


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)

Return of the King was the most action packed one of the series.  Tied everything up and didn't confuse the hell out of me.  It takes this.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 30, 2009)

> Eowyn: Why are you doing this? The war lies to the East. You cannot leave on the eve of battle.
> [pause]
> Eowyn: You cannot abandon the men.
> Aragorn: Eowyn...
> ...



Amazing 

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King





I loved second film out of them all though


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

This is tough i will toss a coin 

Tails for The return. 

And its tails


----------



## Cochise (Dec 30, 2009)

I voted with the movie that started the trilogy. Had _The Fellowship_ been a complete turd, odds are _The Return of the King_ would have never came about. My reasoning.

Both are incredible adaptations.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 30, 2009)

The first scores more points for me because of its freshness and originality. By the time we were 9 hours in the story, I was used to it already. We're now immune to amazing special effects that aren't up to this level, that's cool.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 30, 2009)

Cochise said:


> I voted with the movie that started the trilogy. Had _The Fellowship_ been a complete turd, odds are _The Return of the King_ would have never came about. My reasoning.
> 
> Both are incredible adaptations.



Actually, all three movies were filmed in one eighteen-month stint.  So, chances are even if TFotR didn't do so good, the other two films would have gotten out somehow, albeit with much worse special effects.

The LotR trilogy really should have been counted as a single movie... let's see-

Fellowship had:
The battle scene at the beginning
The flight from the Ringwraiths
Arwen pwning the Ringwraiths
"One does not simply walk into Mordor..."
The battle in Moria
The Balrog

Return had:
The creepy backstory for Smeagol
The Army of the Dead
The Ride of the Rohirrim
Mumakil
The Witch King
The Ending(s)

Argh... I vote RotK.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

Fellowship has the crap end but its my favourite out of the three. Return of the King was a great movie too but by the end I was just exhausted by it, and the acting was at parts god awful.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Commander Shepard said:


> Actually, all three movies were filmed in one eighteen-month stint.  So, chances are even if TFotR didn't do so good, the other two films would have gotten out somehow, albeit with much worse special effects.
> 
> *The LotR trilogy really should have been counted as a single movie... let's see-*



Originally it was, but Taleran suggested that it would pretty much curbstomp every other film in consequence. Still, when I split them into three that ended up bein good reason to change this tourney from a 16-film to a 32.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Originally it was, but Taleran suggested that it would pretty much curbstomp every other film in consequence.



And why would that have been a bad thing?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Too boring. 

Far more fun to toy with people's emotions and force them to choose which film to love, and which to love a little less.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 30, 2009)

Chee said:


> Not voting for either one, I don't give a crap which one wins.



My oppinion would be a more polite version of this 

At least one of them will be eliminated this time


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2009)

What's the most resilient parasite?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2009)

FotR, cuz it's more magical and fantastic.


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 30, 2009)

Part III was just awesome, loved the Battle of Pelennor Fields, the build up was awesome, cranking the tension to breaking point.

Agree with Mrs Alan B'Stard, part II is my favourite too, I'll never forget watching Helm's Deep on that giant cinema screen.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2009)

I have to go for Return of the King. I loved the entire trilogy, but the last one had the ending, which was epic.


----------



## Koi (Dec 31, 2009)

Just tied up the poll. :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2009)

Fellowship.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2009)

Leave it tied. Let both films advance to the next round. :ho


----------



## Horrid Crow (Dec 31, 2009)

Jeez how shitty is this. Both are equal to me... this whole trilogy is one of the best ever made and I'll always see it as one large film/story. I'm going with Return of the King, which had more 'oompf' and that amazingly creepy speaker of Sauron in the extended version.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 31, 2009)

Fellowship for me. I had no idea what LOTR was all about when I started watching it so yea...

First impressions ftw.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 31, 2009)

Fellowship - I just can't get over how inferior the RotK was when compared to the book.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Dec 31, 2009)

There's only one return, and that's the return of the king.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 31, 2009)

Return of the king is one of the very few selected movies of the thousands and thousands I have seen in my life that I rate with a perfect 10/10


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2009)

> Fellowship - I just can't get over how inferior the RotK was when compared to the book



RotK wasn't that good of a book, Two Towers was probably the best book.


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 1, 2010)

Whoa, can't believe _Fellowship_ is doing so well against _Return of the King_. Watched both when they came out, was bored with the former but loved the latter to bits. Granted, I was ten when I first watched LotR #1 and thirteen when I saw LotR #3, but during subsequent LotR marathons I always had to fast forward huge chunks of _Fellowship of the Ring_ to get through it.

Don't get me wrong, _Fellowship of the Ring_ was obviously well-made, but I can't say I enjoy it. _Return of the King_ for me.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am going to ignore that.

Come on, people! 5 more votes! Let the right one win!


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 1, 2010)

Return of the King made me want to be a filmmaker.  So... yeah.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)

Fellowship of the Ring is on TNT atm...watch it Chee


----------



## Mojim (Jan 2, 2010)

WTH?! Two of my favorite movies ever against each other! blasphemy!  Hmm...but I have to pick ROTK because it was a movie experience that I will never forget in my entire life!!!  It was a perfect movie for me,no doubt about that 

Hell, I'm going to watch the extended marathon tonight (almost 12 hours).

EDIT: Shit! This makes me even more exited about the Hobbit Part I and II


----------



## Brian (Jan 2, 2010)

Return of the King brought closure to the story and had way better battles


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

I think Twin Towers is the best out of the series.

I'm gonna have to go with Return of the King. When Fellowship first came out I was very bored with the movie. Fellowship was a better adaption of the novel as opposed to Return of the King.

It's hard to ignore the great action and cinematic effects with Return of the King. Superior special effects is something that a sequel usually enjoys over the first film of the franchise.  

With that being said, Return of the King will go down as a monumental movie. It has achieved things that no movie of its genre has really came close to doing. It's won 11/11 academy words that it was nominated for, and it's one of the highest selling movies of all time. So even with personal opinion aside, one would have to say the consensus favors Return of the King.

Though the poll is closed, I would have most likely voted for the final movie of the epic trilogy.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 2, 2010)

While Return had spectacular special effects, Fellowship didn't skimp on them either.  Balrog, anyone?


----------



## Roy (Jan 2, 2010)

The first time I saw FOTR I was in awe, Ive never seen a movie like that, which is why its my favorite of the trilogy, but ROTK is the best of the three so it deserves to win.

I guess too many complained about LotR raping every other film so they put them together. No matter, Return of the King will still rape every film that is put up against it, and eventually win this "Movie of the Decade" title.


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

Missed this one too   Would have voted for The Return of the King anyway since I preferred all the action, especially that last battle.  Both had pretty awesome effects though, but I didn't like how the first ended that much.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 3, 2010)

HOW THE FUCK DID ROTK WIN THIS?

No seriously, did the army of invincible super speed ghosts not enough for you?

Or the fact the movie went to a good half a damn hour too long?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2010)

Dammit missed it, would voted RotK anyway but still.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 3, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> HOW THE FUCK DID ROTK WIN THIS?
> 
> No seriously, did the army of invincible super speed ghosts not enough for you?
> 
> Or the fact the movie went to a good half a damn hour too long?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luyMK-rt9O0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

"Arise, arise riders of Theoden!  Spears shall be shaken, shields shall be splintered!  A sword day, a red day!  Ere the sun rises!  Ride now!  Ride now! Ride!  Ride for ruin, and the world's ending!  Death!  Death! Death! For Eorlingas!"

That's why.


----------

